# Good, cheap and reliable builder in Porto needed.



## Adam Matthias (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, just bought a house in Porto and need a builder to knock down some walls, put in some windows and pretty general building work really. Can anybody recommend anyone? Cheers


----------

